# Strauss the Snow Shark!!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Another great picture session with Keechak! Strauss (and Kechara in some xD) enjoying the 16" of snow we got!

Hur hur hurrr....









C'mooonnnn ma! What's the hold up?!









Sometimes I'm pretty sure he only has one speed...and that one speed is "intense"









WANT!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Waiting to be called









After being called









The mighty Snow Shark bravely protects his kill from arctic Aussiegulls....









Snow camo to prevent any potential moochers


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I has a toy!









Toy snatch fail









The might Wisconsin Wolf...aka a German Shepherd Dog in a backyard...









Like I said...one speed. "Intense"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Come get it!









Oh, you're going to dance for it?









Well then, shimmy to the right









And take a bow!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He wants it bad


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! SNOW SERPENT!









Give back! Iz mine!









See, told you wuz mine









Epic face plant:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just two happy dogs









Ha! Look! I'LL dance for it! SHE won't dance for it, but I will!









No fair! Give back!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mai impresshunz of Arctik Fahx



























And the end!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Those are amazing pictures of Strauss Keechak. I've never really seen him in "dog mode" before, just stacks. Really nice to see his personality Xeph. What a handsome fun boy!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Way cool pictures!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Locke said:


> Those are amazing pictures of Strauss Keechak. I've never really seen him in "dog mode" before, just stacks. Really nice to see his personality Xeph. What a handsome fun boy!


thank you locke!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Locke said:


> Those are amazing pictures of Strauss Keechak. I've never really seen him in "dog mode" before, just stacks. Really nice to see his personality Xeph. What a handsome fun boy!


Really, Locke? If you search for "Tracking pictures xeph" pics of our tracking excursion should come up  He's just being a dog there too ^_^

I don't post many of the "just dog shots" I've taken because they suck. I keep them for my own memories, but Keechak and Laur put my pictures to shame 

Thank you for the compliment on my boy ^_^ He sure is fun!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great photos! I love Strauss and Keechara! Getting them both together just such a bonus!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool shots of the Moose and Kechara.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh man, that first picture  Strauss looks like he just busted out of the snow's surface and is coming to start some kind of shenanigans. 

Great action shots!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I swear if one more person says Shenaningans I will pistol whip him with this gun

"Hey, Farva! What's that irish place you like? You know, with all the green tacky crap?"
"Shenanigans? You guys are talking about Shenanigans right?!"


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol! If was that or mischief and he didn't look particularly trouble making this time...just goofy


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

Wow! what fantastic pictures!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Couple more!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow he's having a ton of fun! Look at all the snow you got, I'm jealous!

We only got a few flakes and they only lasted about 2 or 3 hours before it all melted. 

Lovin the Strauss and Keechak pics!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Those are some awesome shots!!! And I'm also jealous of the snow! Looks like everyone had a ton of fun!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

This one is my favorite!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow he's having a ton of fun! Look at all the snow you got, I'm jealous!
> 
> We only got a few flakes and they only lasted about 2 or 3 hours before it all melted.
> 
> Lovin the Strauss and Keechak pics!


thats Strauss and Kechara lol, I'm not in any of the pics


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

<3 Kechie Poor thing got bowled over by my German moose....



sizzledog said:


> This one is my favorite!


LOL! His Arctik fahx impresshun!! 

This one is my favorite:









I just love the intensity in his eyes


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man I love these shots! Your fave is definitely my fave as well! 

Gosh you all are so lucky to have all that snow! It sure looks like you've got enough to go around! Send some my way!

Strauss is just soo handsome! 
Nessa


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Definitely great pictures on Keechak/Erin's part, but I don't think you CAN get a bad shot of Strauss and you! What a hunk of a dog Strauss is. 

To answer your question on Oregon weather, we do occassionally get snow during the winter, but it lasts for a week and then goes away. It was DEFINITELY cold enough for it a few days ago, but for once, there wasn't enough moisture. And now it's too warm. 

Oregon weather's spiteful like that


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Send Trent this way! we'll see how he likes the white stuff


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHAHA!! What a LOVELY photo session!! The "kids" look happy, healthy, & are having a ton of fun!!...psssttt...*whispers*..I think Strauss MAY be a it of a "toy hog" though!

I think that I am a tad bit jealous that some of the members here actually "know" each other, & can get together for play-dates like this...not willing to move up north though! LOL


----------



## zturtilli (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely dogs... really cool pics you got there... wow!!! miss the snow...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> !!...psssttt...*whispers*..I think Strauss MAY be a it of a "toy hog" though!


He can be, but he usually doesn't get the toy when he plays with Keechak's crew...he isn't fast enough. He has the advantage in the snow though, since he's bigger and can move through it more easily.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Someday science will discover what is in snow that makes dogs act like that. It sure is fun to watch, though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Snow is like crack from heaven, I swear....


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Snow is like crack from heaven, I swear....


Quote of the year! Love the pics


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

HA! I live for making people laugh xD If only I weren't such a turkey. I could starve through stand up comedy instead of music composition!


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pictures! I really like the one that sizzledog likes, and this one:



Xeph said:


>


Strauss looks positively balletic.

I just noticed the other day that you are getting an Eichenluft puppy! That's really exciting. If I ever do get a GSD pup, I decided last summer that I'd like it to be one of hers. So I can't wait to hear about your experiences with your future puppy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Strauss looks positively balletic.


Yeahhhh, that poor dog xD That "shimmy" is him slipping right before a fall (the bow, lol). But tuggy is all that matters xD

And yeah! I am really excited!

My future pup's daddy (Eagle) had surgery the other day to remove his spleen. Molly says he's doing ok, but they sent in some other tissues for biopsy


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Xeph said:


> My future pup's daddy (Eagle) had surgery the other day to remove his spleen. Molly says he's doing ok, but they sent in some other tissues for biopsy


I hope he's okay. Was it cancer? Has she set a date for the breeding?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not cancer of the spleen, though it was enlarged (hence its removal). Eagle himself is going on 12, so the breeding will be done through AI.

The puppy won't arrive until sometime NEXT winter as the dam is currently in whelp with her first litter by one of Molly's other stud dogs.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What awesome pics!!


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Not cancer of the spleen, though it was enlarged (hence its removal). Eagle himself is going on 12, so the breeding will be done through AI.
> 
> The puppy won't arrive until sometime NEXT winter as the dam is currently in whelp with her first litter by one of Molly's other stud dogs.


I guess it'll be a long wait for you. But when the time comes, please feel free to post every little detail.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well of course I will! Miss Burana will have tons of pictures


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Those are outstanding! What a treasure to have them!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I agree  With Moose getting older, while I know there's still plenty of time left together, these are the kinds of pictures that will help me remember him as the years go by


----------

